# How reliable are 3.2Q A6?



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

How reliable are the 3.2Q on the A6 and what are the things to watch out for when hunting for a used 2005 A6. Thanks


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: How reliable are 3.2Q A6? (A+)*

I just picked up a CPO 3.2 - 2005
they are pretty solid, I did my research; good ratings in the reports....
DO IT, DO IT, DO IT


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: How reliable are 3.2Q A6? (buddahvw)*

yeap buddhavw, I'm looking for the same model year 2005 3.2Q. Its for my dad though he wants something smaller to replace his van that we don't really need anymore since we're only a family of 3 though we get visitors often. Just wondering if the A6 is going to be pretty reliable. We're still hunting for a good bargain + condition (US car) since our canadian cars are way overpriced.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: How reliable are 3.2Q A6? (A+)*

you should be able to find something
so many of them are comming off of their 3-year leases.... so there will be some lower milage ones....... or in your case lower Kilometer....


----------

